# Home gym



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I've always wanted my own gym set-up at home but either not had the money or nowhere near enough space. However, I'm moving to a new gaff this month which has a pretty spacious garage attached and with the prices I've seen on ebay or even Argos I think I can arrange a pretty nifty workout area.

I'm buzzing about not having restrictions on gym closing times, stupid bank holiday closures, machines being busy or even if I want to let a huge fart rip.

I will obviously be purchasing the basics. Bench, weights, pull-up bar, floorwork mat for abs etc. I have an Idea too of fitting a wheel bracket to a roof beam for a cable and fastening one end to a loaded dumbell and the other to a tri press handle, not sure if that will work though. I guess a problem I may have is no spotter or even another guy close by to help out if I get stuck under a bar so I may use db's more often for chest pressing.

Does any one else have a home gym and some suggestions for improvising for different exercises.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Get a power rack it'll be the best spotter you'll ever have.

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack.php


----------



## moocows911 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Get a power rack it'll be the best spotter you'll ever have.
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack.php


^ this

Due to cost restrictions I got a half rack. Its great, and the spotter bars give me a hand if i ever have to drop the weight.

Wish I'd waitd an extra month or two and gone the whole hog with a power cage though...


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

If i could afford a cable crossover, a decent multi gym... With a bench and loads of free weights! I'd work out at home... What more do you really need?


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Set of Olympic plates, bar and a squat rack is what I got with a couple of standard plates and dumbells.

Does the job nicely.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I just figured out to have everything i need all the benches and racks, barbells, dumbells & cable stations would cost me 18575 £ So it looks like when i finish college i will apply for a loan to buy everything i need. And never have to leave home to go to the gym again. This has been my plan for years.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I just figured out to have everything i need all the benches and racks, barbells, dumbells & cable stations would cost me 18575 £ So it looks like when i finish college i will apply for a loan to buy everything i need. And never have to leave home to go to the gym again. This has been my plan for years.


Roughly priced so far I have found...

Bench - £50 to £80 (Maybe more as I want it to decline as well as incline)

Bars - £40 to £60

Weights - £80 to £100 (over time I hope to have different weight DB's already set up)

Punch bag - £20 to £50

Pull up bar - £20 to £40

Floor mat - £20 to £40

Cable bracket £10

Cable £10

Various handles and attachments also.

Add to this a big ass mirror to hang. (gotta get that gym feeling)

Oh and the missus wants a treadmil/ cross trainer as she finds road running embarrassing. Women eh?


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

This is what I've got

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-system-with-latlow-pulley-and-95kg-selectorised-weight-stack.php?source=base&utm_source=google&utm_medium=Product%2BSearch&utm_campaign=products

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodymax-CF360-Deluxe-Power-Tower/dp/B001DUW50Y/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodymax-CF330-Deluxe-Weight-Bench/dp/B000RGPAXY/ref=sr_1_7?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1326647349&sr=1-7

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/160667960313?ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&clk_rvr_id=307085178382&crlp=1_262531_281231&UA=%3F*I8&GUID=94ef23241340a0aa1772d282fce44e04&mt_id=635&query=%7Bquery%7D&fitem=160667960313&linkin_id=8060231&kw=%7Bquery%7D&sortbid=20&ff4=262531_281231

And about 200kg of standard plates, 7ft bar, and 4 dumbbells.

bought the lot for under £650 second hand using Gumtree, Ebay and the classified section on UKM.

The only addition I want now is a trap/shrug bar.

My garage isn't the biggest, but all fits well enough.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I want one of these bad boys too.


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Power rack with pull up bars, bench and an olympic weights set is all you need to start out. Other stuff can be added along the way:thumbup1:


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

second hand weights seem to go well on ebay seen benches that people have left in the garden rusty fetch £££ strange


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack-system-with-latlow-pulley.php

i got this, a 6 and a 7 foot olympic bars, over 200kg olympic weight plates, ajustable bench for power rack, marcy bench with preacher curl. a treadmill

just about everything i need


----------



## Adz85 (Jan 6, 2012)

M8 if u live in oldham go to gymworld and take a look at his gear they have a lot to offer, plus atm they have some on offer at £1 per kg on discs. I bought a multi gym from them and a few more bits. http://www.gymworld.co.uk/?gclid=CNGUx5fb0q0CFUQMfAodNUjbkw


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.purefitnessandsports.co.uk/strength-training/smith-machine-packages/marcy-mp3100-smith-machine-125kg-olympic-weight-set-p-1929.html

i got this one in my garage does everything i need, and got some other bits n bobs .


----------

